# Mosquitoes getting bad...



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, I first started seeing mosquitoes sometime in February when it warmed up for a week or so. I figured it was a sign that they were going to start early this year. Then about a month ago in mid to late March, I would see them a bit more often, but it was still cold some days, and we were still getting snow. A couple of weeks ago, I really started seeing them. Now, for abut a week and a half, they've been starting to bite. At first, they were sluggish, but are getting more aggressive now. Isn't it a bit early for that in the Northeast? I don't really remember getting bit in April other years.


----------

